# Verifying 70 GTO Vin numbers



## nhp1127 (Oct 19, 2010)

I found a 70 GTO Convertible that I am considering purchasing and would like one of you experts to tell me about the VIN. I am a car enthusiast and collect Hudsons but I don't know anything about GTO's... 
here is the info on the vin tag:

ST 70 24267 PON 190963 BDY
TR 254
06B 75 A PNT

Serial # is 242670P291185

I think the engine is a YS.... 400 Cu with 4barrel....

Can you guys tell me if this is a real GTO? Car is currently red with white convert top. 
Also, what is a car like this worth in 3.5 condition with 1 being best and 5 beging worst. It runs and drives good. Thanks for any info you can share!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That is a true 1970 GTO convertible built the second week of June, 1970 at the Pontiac, MI plant. Cardinal Red paint with a white top and red interior. The value is hard to determine without pictures.


----------



## nhp1127 (Oct 19, 2010)

I probably won't be able to get pics before it is sold.....if ithasn't already. 25 foot paint job. Not much rust that I can see.some bondo, but solid car. Faded but original interior. Need a ball park figure... Highs and lows?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sometimes a survivor, if numbers matching and in good condition will bring top dollar. The price really depends on how hard the seller's area was hit by the current recession. In the Southeast where the home construction industry has crashed you can find classic cars being sold by Realtors, developers, builders and contractors for 1/2 the value in which they were selling for 4 years ago.

In my opinion, that car if well documented could sell anywhere between $15K to $46K,


----------



## nhp1127 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to call this morning to see if it is still available. If so, I'll check the engine numbers and see if they match. If so, I may go for it. Appreciate the help.


----------

